# some b14 pics



## Guest (Nov 28, 2002)




----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2002)




----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

nice ride...

I wanted my se-l in red
looks real clean.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Damn!!! Looks like you've got a party goin' on in your car.


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

Timbo said:


> *Damn!!! Looks like you've got a party goin' on in your car.  *


heheh...


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

Timbo said:


> *Damn!!! Looks like you've got a party goin' on in your car.  *




lmao


----------



## aphex4000 (Oct 9, 2002)

I like the red valve cover; do you own both the SE-L and the SE-R?


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

you have different grilles/front bumpers/corner lenses/corner bulbs in EVERY picture... do you change your car every day?


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Nice car!!


----------



## V i V i D 200sx (Sep 17, 2002)

there's 2 cars. a 200sx se-r and a sentra se-l


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

oh yeah good call


----------

